# tire question: is mixing brands okay?



## mitchtaylorsbro (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi all,

Just got my first slashed tire on my first road bike. Fortunately, it didn't go flat, but there's a 3/4" slash across the center of the tire, so it'll have to be replaced. 

The bike came with Schwalbe Lugano tires and I can't find them in any LBS. Is it okay to put something else on the back wheel or do I need to replace both of them at the same time? If it's okay to mix and match, what's comparable to the Lugano?

Thanks,
MTB


----------



## Guymk (Mar 27, 2009)

I have used two different brands of tire at the same time, I don't think it matters at all. Use whatever.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Ive used mismatched tires far far more often than matching tires. 

Front and back tires have different jobs (turning and stopping vs straight acceleration and majority of weight). It makes sense to run different tires, and even different sizes. 

A fast roller is better out back, and a grippier tire better up front.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Any suggestion on which brands to mix and match for clinchers on front & rear?


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Most modern tires do a pretty good job in either position. While you might find a better front/rear, it would take way more experimenting than reasonable. 

Its more for situations where you end up just needing one tire. Its safer to put the grippier tire up front so you dont wash out. 

I was more trying to say that if you end up with two different tires, its going to be fine.


----------



## mitchtaylorsbro (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks, I ended up with a Continental Ultra Gatorskin. I'll let you know how it works with the Lugano on the front. I'm still pretty new at road riding so I'm betting I won't be able to tell the difference


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

That might not be too bad with the Gatorskin. If you have a little bit more durable tire in the back you'll have better longevity and flat resistance on the tire that needs it the most.

Now, just don't go out riding with mismatched socks (unless you're wearing shoe covers)


----------



## mitchtaylorsbro (Oct 25, 2010)

coachboyd said:


> That might not be too bad with the Gatorskin. If you have a little bit more durable tire in the back you'll have better longevity and flat resistance on the tire that needs it the most.
> 
> Now, just don't go out riding with mismatched socks (unless you're wearing shoe covers)


Oh man, my shoe covers don't match! I'm boned!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

My rims don't even match. 

You can use whatever works. It's not like there's going to be some radical difference in handling characteristics that would be noticeable.

Even if you run the same brand/model tires front and rear, after a few hundred miles you're no longer running identically shaped tires, because the rear one wears down and squares off much faster than the front. That shape difference does actually affect handling in subtle ways, but you adapt and never notice it.

You don't even have to match sizes. It's not uncommon to use a larger tire on the rear.


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> My rims don't even match.
> 
> Even if you run the same brand/model tires front and rear, after a few hundred miles you're no longer running identically shaped tires, because the rear one wears down and squares off much faster than the front.
> 
> You don't even have to match sizes. It's not uncommon to use a larger tire on the rear.


Four of my bikes have different front/rear rims. Several have different front/rear brand tires. And most have different front/rear tire sizes. Doesn't seem to make much difference.


----------



## mitchtaylorsbro (Oct 25, 2010)

RussellS said:


> Four of my bikes have different front/rear rims. Several have different front/rear brand tires. And most have different front/rear tire sizes. Doesn't seem to make much difference.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## andresmuro (Dec 11, 2007)

mitchtaylorsbro said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just got my first slashed tire on my first road bike. Fortunately, it didn't go flat, but there's a 3/4" slash across the center of the tire, so it'll have to be replaced.
> 
> ...


Actually, it is wrong to have the same two tires. I haven't had to = tires since ages ago. When One of my tires goes, I buy an inexpensive replacement. I am always looking for good deals. Right now I have a 700 x 23c rubino pro in the back and a 700x 25c michelin speedium in the front.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Not wrong*



andresmuro said:


> Actually, it is wrong to have the same two tires. I haven't had to = tires since ages ago. When One of my tires goes, I buy an inexpensive replacement. I am always looking for good deals. Right now I have a 700 x 23c rubino pro in the back and a 700x 25c michelin speedium in the front.


Actually, I buy my tires in bulk (10 at a time) from LaBicicletta to get really cheap prices. Between my wife and I we go through enough tires to justify it, plus there are always other riders around who get in on the deal or buy the odd tire from me later. We're always stylin' with matching tires


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

They will not get along and all you will hear during your rides is their bickering...if you can live with it go ahead and mix them...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> My rims don't even match.


Mine aren't even the same diameter on one bike.

Ha! 

At the moment, none of my three working bikes have matching rims. My only matched wheelset needs a new set of rims; it'll still match after that, because they're both bad and I'm doing them both at once. I do have sort-of matching tires on one of the bikes.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

I prefer a 700X25 on my rear tire, my front tire lasts forever because it's not holding up my lower body. I don't like most Continentals on my rear wheel, because when the road is damp or wet, they're very slippery. I have cheapo folding tire on my rear wheel from Performance that weighs 252 grams (700X25), plus or minus 5 grams. On my front wheel, I have a Vittoria Diamante Pro that weighs under 200 grams. 

Always, 90% of my flats are on my rear tire. After the Performance tire goes, I have an old Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX in 700X25 (290 tpi). I might get a Vittoria Open Pave (700X24) to put on my rear wheel. Personally, I like the way Vittorias and Veloflexes ride. 

The people I ride with mix and match tires on both wheels. It's not a big deal.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

I have had a lot of flats from Pro3s but still think that they are very good performance tires. 
My go to tire has always been the Conti 4k. They are good in the wet, good performance, good flat protection and good wear. What else do you want?

But all those paper weight Pro3s got me thinking that I could just use them as front tires and the Conti 4k in the rear. 

Have you ever looked at what tires people are riding on when you are moving? I find it hard to tell the Conti from the Vitt from the Mich. Just saying.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

I would imagine that's true for most everyone, but the Pro3's have this weird color combination, and also the Vittoria Pave's (700X24) with that funky green that meets the road. I swore off Continentals - they're pitiful on damp or wet roads.Vittoria means Victory in English - no other tire has won more races than the classic Corsa series for over 40 years.


----------

